# Ephesians 5:31-32 / I Corinthians 7:29



## Jeremy (May 14, 2005)

What's the thread between these two passages?

'Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and hold fast to his wife, and two shall become one flesh. This mystery is profound, and I am saying that it refers to Christ and the church.' -Ephesians 5:31-32

'This is what I mean, brothers: the appointed time has grown very short. From now on, let those who have wives live as though they had none' -I Corinthians 7:29


----------



## larryjf (May 14, 2005)

I'm not sure those two verses are directly related, but Eph 5:31-32 is very interesting indeed.

Perhaps it is more related to Mat 12:48-50. After Jesus is sought by His mother and brothers...

But he replied to the man who told him, "Who is my mother, and who are my brothers?" And stretching out his hand toward his disciples, he said, "Here are my mother and my brothers! For whoever does the will of my Father in heaven is my brother and sister and mother." 
(Mat 12:48-50)

'Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and hold fast to his wife, and two shall become one flesh. This mystery is profound, and I am saying that it refers to Christ and the church.' -Ephesians 5:31-32

It's interesting to note that "a" man shall leave his father & mother. Whereas, in 1 Cor it says to let "those" who have wives live as though they had none. Since the church is the bride and Jesus is the groom, would He be the one leaving father & mother for us?? (father being Joseph, or leaving the glory of the Father of Heaven to become human)

The scriptures can be quite deep, let's be careful not to drown.


----------



## Jeremy (May 14, 2005)

The scriptures can be quite deep, let's be careful not to drown. [/quote]

Please clarify.


----------



## larryjf (May 14, 2005)

Jeremy,

To clarify, as i was posting my response i felt that maybe i was drawing parallels where God didn't necesarilly intend them.

So i guess what i meant was that we ought to be careful about drawing these kinds of conclusions from certain passages. We may see something that looks good to us, but is not contextually accurate.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 15, 2005)

The two passages are speaking about distinct things, although marriage figues in both. In the Ephesians passage, Paul commends marraige (as God's institution) as a precious ordinance, and shows that one reason God gave marriage to men was to provide an earthly picture of the love and intimacy between Christ and his church. Marriage points beyond material reality to the spiritual. Thus experienceing it materially is a spiritual education.

The Corinthians passage deals with the necessity of recognizing that this world is passing away (hence, Paul adduces several examples, including marriage). Marriage belongs to the present order of things, as does weeping, and worldy pleasures and business of life. These things can be a distraction from spiritual things. We can become so attached to them that we fear their loss, we risk idolizing them. As Paul goes on to say, marriage necessitates a division of our interest, and we end up devoting some of our energies necessarily for our spouses (vv 33-34). The marriage state compels us to live in the world. Paul is warning Christians not to be snared by an overcommittment to this life, an over-attachment to it. Because in the end, this life and its orders will give way to a new reality beyond them.


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Believe it or not, that has been partially my understanding as well (a little more hazy on my end). I also know that it must tie in with passages where Jesus spoke about leaving family behind to follow Him. I struggled with this paradox for a long time. I know I must take care of my wife and son as He gave me commandment, and if I don't I'm worse than an unbeliever. Yet I am torn in that He also tells me not to get too wrapped up in my family that I don't serve Him.

I have looked rather deeply into this and agonized over the balance that is to be sought here. In a sense I feel that Jesus was speaking to His immediate followers when He said 'hate your mother, father....' for the sake of the gospel because they truly did have to leave home to follow Him throughout the land. But for today, I guess that if your family is pagan and they would keep you from following Christ, you must choose Him. Anything else would be foolish. 'Let the dead bury their own dead.'

Am I missing anything here? Need help.

Jeremy

[Edited on 5-17-2005 by Jeremy]


----------

